# First time pregnant ... Just found out :) hello everyone :)



## Lori0110

Hello everyone,
I just went to the doctor last night who confirmed I am pregnant about 5 weeks and that I will need to make an appointment with an OBGYN. This is all new to me and I was actually shocked as I had been told in the past I may have a hard time conceiving. I am 24 years old and a newlywed who got married at the beginning of March. So far all I have noticed symptom wise is that my breasts have already gotten bigger and are VERY sore. The slightest graze of a nipple is very painful. Can anyone tell me what to do about this? How long it will last? Other than that I've just been very gassey, bloated and have to pee all the time. When will morning sickness start? I am frustrated because my stomach feels very bloated and my pants feel tight and my husband just keeps saying its too early for that to be because I'm pregnant and this makes me feel like I'm just fat now and pregnancy has nothing to do with my belly feeling bigger :( is this true? I have so many questions I have never been pregnant and my mom is in another country I could use all the help an advice I can get :)
Thanks in advance :)
PS I am exhausted all the time but I also can't sleep because I'm too excited LoL


----------



## Sairah

congratulations


----------



## Sairah

Hey there,

first of all a big Congratulations to you.:hugs:

Well, well let me give you the good news. All of the things you have mentioned above are exactly normal (early) pregnancy symptoms. And yes darling you will have already overgrown your pants a lil. it's happened to me. for me my sign is when I can't button my coat up anymore because i have a small stomach hanging out. the thing is everyone's different, with me i notice every small change in my body. my boobs start hurting even before i have the chance to test for a BFP. 
and seriously dont worry bout ure husband, he doesnt know anything, thats typical men for you, they wont consider what your blabbering about but rather dimiss it all together :dohh:.
think about it yourself, your body is undergoing dramatic chnges for the first time. ure uterus volume will be increasing day by day, to make space for a fast growing beanie. 
and its completely natuaral, to be constipated and feeling full most the time, its because of the dramatic rise in the hormones. but dont worry you'll get used to it. and dear your NOT FAT, trust me it's called being pregnant. do remember you've been pregnant for a while, roughly over a month, thats enough time for your body to do undergo enough changes to prepare itself to hold onto mr beanie. :baby:

and well i dont know what advice to give you about the painful boobs business, because i tell you im probably worse in that case. mine get me during the night, i cant even cuddle my hubby properly due to the pain. but i guess we just need to get used to it. :wacko:

for now you need to relax and rest, get as much sleep as you can, and listen to your body, take care of what you eat, and are you taking vitamins? like folic acid? these are very important for you to take. also take great care of climbing staircases, and dont lift heavy weights during this time. this is not good for you or your baby. :nope:

I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Lori0110

Thank you so much for the reply :) I can't sleep for some reason I'm tired but my mind is racing. I haven't seen the OBGYN yet but I did pick up prenatal vitamins from the pharmacy and started on those as well as making sure I drink close to 8 oz of water/milk a day.
It sounds like your breasts are just as sore as mine I can't cuddle either :( might look into a maternity overnight bra that's comfy but I don't know what size to get because they keep growing :S
As far as my husband goes I'd be lying if I said it doesn't frustrate me that he says things like that. He had a baby with his ex before we met and apparently she didn't show at all and she's paper thin. I hate being compared to her it's making me nutty. I'm not even big I'm 5"2 weight 135 lbs but I'm curvy not stick thin :(
How heavy of weight to lift is too heavy? I feel so silly I know nothing :(


----------



## Lori0110

Also can I sleep on my stomach? Can my husband lay on top of me?


----------



## Sairah

hey there, nawww dw that's men for you. why in the world is he comparing you to his ex? you should tell him that everybody's different, you see my sis in law and my sister both became pregnant roughly round a bout the same time, and trust me they both were skinny and when they became pregnant even in their first trimester, they were showing....eventhough it wasn't significant, but i tell you what.

do keep in mind it's not the baby or ure uterus suddenly growing this big, it's the fact that there is such a surge of hormones going through your body, that i bet you 80% of it is just constipation and being bloated. hence the fact many preggo woman find they become a lil gassy. 

and when i mean heavy, i mean heavy things. basically dont put your muscles under any type of discomfort or tension. stay in your comfort zone with yourself. 

you can lie down to rest in any position, whether that is on your tummy, on your back or sideways, it doesn't matter. you just need to listen to your body and either way feel comfortable. 
i dont think it is such an issue with your husband lying on top of you, i mean mine does, and normally for my own peace of mind, i just tell him to try and not put too much weight on my stomach, having had 1 miscarriage and suspecting another pregnancy, I've gathered alot of knowledge, as to what the do's and don't are. 
hopefully some of the knowledge im sharing will help you along as well... 
feel free to ask any questions, i'll try my best to help you out :D xxxx


----------



## Sairah

also eventhough i am a 100% sure im pregnant again, since my boobs are starting to hurt again like they did the first time around and yep my stomach is hanging out like last time. and i am curvy just like you but not massively overweight at all. 
my boobs have grown big again, exactly like you are mentioning, so yeh my doc has put me onto utrogestin because she suspects my hormone levels rise to a certain extent n then drop, which is why i started bleeding last time :( but hey i have a feeling this one's a sticky one 

well what i normally do with achy boobs is, i just wear a sports bra. i recommend you get a few different sizes, or even go for a maternity bra, they are great.


----------



## Lori0110

Thank you so much! I don't think I would have rested at all tonight without you kind and helpful responses :) I moved after we got married and I didnt manage to keep my girlfriends close and my mom is away so I really had no idea where to turn and my mother in law is still wishing my husband had stayed with his ex. So she didn't offer any congratulations or advice :( in fact his ex (who we see regularly as my husband had joint custody of their daughter) is pregnant right now also (with her fiancé ) (do the comparisons are live) and today my mother in law found out that we are pregnant and also that his ex is pregnant(she's further along and she knows she is having a boy) and my mother in law said congrats to her and not me and said to her it's a shame she is having a boy and can't re-use the clothes and said to me she hopes I have a boy. I am honestly okay with a boy or girl but I know the only reason she wants me to have a boy is so that she can justify favoring their daughter as she will be the only girl and she never had a girl herself and always wanted one :( I am happy though because this is all I've ever wanted. I just widh my husband wouldn't compare my pregnancy to hers and that his mother would realize that the two of them are no more and build a relationship with me :(
I hope you are pregnant too :) it sounds like it as you seem to share all of my symptoms :) I was trying a long time for this and it's finally here but it feels so precious and fragile I'm still nervous I might lose it. I actually had just gone to a fertility clinic a week ago where the doctor prescribed me fertility meds which I purchased and before I had a chance to use them I was already pregnant LoL life is anything but what we expect it to be :)
You sound very well versed in all of the dos and donts and you've helped me tremendously. I'm praying that you are pregnant too because you deserve it. You're a smart cookie and you'll make a wonderful mother :)
Thank you so much!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hello and Welcome to BnB:flower:


----------



## Sairah

nawww it awite, I'm here for you, you can get rid of all of ure worries by writing it all, ive been looking for buddy myself, someone i can share my own feelings and experience with... nice to know tht i have finally found one 
I gotta say tho, having read a little bit about your DH and dear mother in law, i can only say if you really feel that she's getting on ure nerves, you should speak to ure husband, and god i get annoyed of men, who find it difficult to let go of one thing. 
I think you need to have a long chat with him, the last thing you want is him comparing you with her (his ex), you should try and talk things through with him and tell him how you feel. 
after all its not nice being compared with another woman. 
i hope he's a good listener... 
and well if his mommy is being annoying, which i can c she is. i tell you what, there's a pretty solution to that. 
Ignore her. and i mean it.
Be a lil selfish n tell ureself, 'xcuse me woman this is me ure chattin bout and well I've got my own life, so mind yours'  rite? 
lol dont say it to her tho, that will only hurt DH feelings.. its just a mind thing to keep ureself up n going.

just think of it, this is you and your baby, nothing else in the world matters. she can favour whatever and whoever she wants. it doesn't matter to you. concentrate on what precious gift you've been given. and it doesn't matter if its a boy or a girl. It's a gift either way, rite?
just stay relaxed and be happy. like this :D
my mother in law is really sweet, she would'nt be like that, but when i put myself in ure situation, i feel annoyed. 
and i guess i am a little bright, i say what i think. whether that is my DH or mother in law overreacting to my previous miscarriage. 
xxxxx keep me informed xxxxx :D happy healthy pregnancy to everyone


----------



## Sairah

ohh Lori!!!

I just tested and got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
oh gooodddd, I knew I was from my symptoms but god when you get the results, its just argghhh :D aahhh I am sooooo happyyyy  hubby is asleep, will let him know once he wakes up :D woop woop, lets party :D omg Lori now were in exactly the same boat  yayyy will b my first as well. eventhough this time I've fallen pregnant back to back. straight after a chemical last month. :D

Ohhh by the way ure the first I've told, will b telling my sis as well :D xxx Just had to let u knw after ure sweet post :D xxxx arghhhh 

happy preggers day :D


----------



## Lori0110

You're absolutely right!!!! Thanks so much for letting me vent as its all just been building up inside of me an I felt as though I'd soon burst! I would love to have you as my buddy throughout this if you're up for it :) I will definitely heed your advice I'm this matter because you hit the nail right on the head it's me and this precious gift I've been given and If another person in my life doesn't care to be a part of it whether it's my mother in law or anyone else I'm not going to let it bring me down. I'm on cloud 9 and I'm going to stay up here.
Thanks again and please feel free to also vent if need be :) I'm all ears :)
Keep me posted :)
Xoxo!


----------



## Lori0110

OMG!!!!! YAY!!!! Congrats !!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!! Woot woot!!!!!


----------



## Lori0110

Smiling ear to eat let's both have a cloud 9 kind of day!!!!


----------



## Sairah

yayy :D so happy deffo up for it :D soo happyy :D well be there for each other, when we need someone to talk to. :D nawww sooo happy, still haven't told anyone but will b soon. Just wna celebrate my happiness on my own for a bit ey  xx

Cloud 9 it is :D


----------



## Sairah

OMG Lori we really need to exchange e-mail addresses, so we can chat about even outside of this forum rite? xx


----------



## Lori0110

Sounds great to me :) YaY :) Really happy that we have each other to talk through this :) And really happy in general :) I hope you have an amazing day :)
Keep me posted :)
Ciao Bella!


----------



## Sairah

oki will do :D thats what u need to do more of :D and hey remember don't let others influence you. your better than that. you'll c once u start being all chilled and layed back. even your mother in law will b like... oh my... she's got her back :D xxx

ciao xxxx

P.S: Glad I made a difference to ure day and feelings


----------



## Lori0110

You're absolutely right :) my e-mail is [email protected]
Keep me posted hope you have a great day :)


----------



## SallyRobs

Congratulations!!!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Lori0110

Hello :)


----------



## Lori0110

In the waiting room for my first OBGYN appointment :) Excited and nervous :)


----------



## siobhankerry

Congratuations. Happy pregnancys ladies <3!!


----------



## Sairah

thank youuu everyone :D sooo excitedd wid dis pregnancyy :D (sorry with the late reply)

Hey Lori I've e-mailed u... hope u got it. if not thats awight.. lol i lost this site for a bit so couldnt come n update.. 

re-tested yesterday and the lines have gotten darker since i first tested  :happydance: 

just having the odd period pain everynow an than. god i hate it sometimes it freaks me out. :wacko:

nywayz how did ure appointment go Lori? hope everything went really well :thumbup:

awity will b hanging around for abit n c wht everyone else is upto. till than tc n happy preggers everyone :D x


----------



## shradha

Lori- welcome :flower: and congratulation :happydance:...........for the baby and also for your wedding....... 
Dont worry about weight gain and the symptoms.....it's pretty normal...... Just chill and enjoy the experience of motherhood....be happy coz if you are happy so will your baby be.......Happy healthy 9 months.....


----------



## shradha

Sairah- congratulation dear:happydance:........ Happy healthy 9 months to you too.......


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Lori0110

Hey Sairah,
I didn't get your e-mail :(
The doctors appointment went well :) Not much went on just did some blood work and I go back at 11 weeks :) She asked if I would want to do that genetic screening thing but I am not sure that I want to... not sure of the benefit really and although it is a small risk I think any risk at all is not good :S
Yay for your darker test :)
Talk soon!


----------



## Lori0110

Sairah said:


> thank youuu everyone :D sooo excitedd wid dis pregnancyy :D (sorry with the late reply)
> 
> Hey Lori I've e-mailed u... hope u got it. if not thats awight.. lol i lost this site for a bit so couldnt come n update..
> 
> re-tested yesterday and the lines have gotten darker since i first tested  :happydance:
> 
> just having the odd period pain everynow an than. god i hate it sometimes it freaks me out. :wacko:
> 
> nywayz how did ure appointment go Lori? hope everything went really well :thumbup:
> 
> awity will b hanging around for abit n c wht everyone else is upto. till than tc n happy preggers everyone :D x

Hey Sairah,
I didn't get your e-mail :(
The doctors appointment went well :) Not much went on just did some blood work and I go back at 11 weeks :) She asked if I would want to do that genetic screening thing but I am not sure that I want to... not sure of the benefit really and although it is a small risk I think any risk at all is not good :S
Yay for your darker test :)
Talk soon!


----------



## Lori0110

Thank you Shradha :)

I am very excited


----------



## Sairah

hey... just got ure mail Lori. nice to hear of u again :D was getting a lil worried than.. going for a check-up soon. hopefully tday or tmrro. ill c (we're going privately, and its a drop in) so no need for booking appointments. will update once i get back :D xxx


----------



## Sairah

hello ladies,

Wen't for a check-up yesterday, and well at 4 weeks 2days everything look all right. No sac seen at the moment, but the doc. said not to worry as it will show up. endometrium size has doubled (in thickness) which confirms my pregnancy is where it should be at the moment. she did say that sac will show up at next u/s so im not too worried either. 
due to go back next week tuesday, for another ultasound...
will keep u guyz updated..


----------



## lousielou

:wave: Hi and welcome!


----------

